# Salute...



## White Chocolate Frog (Feb 20, 2011)

Hello one and all.
So. What to say about myself? Does anyone ever know what to write under such circumstances? 
I am small, pale and bittersweet. I no longer affect the crown nor do I still harbour any vague hope that The Princess will ever kiss me. But one can dream... After all, I learned a long time ago that it's a funny old life and you never can tell...


----------



## The Blue Pencil (Feb 20, 2011)

When I read the title of this thread, I thought, I love that name! Well, I'm glad to see that you truly are a white chocolate frog.
Welcome to the forum, but be sure to keep away from members of the chocolate worshippers group....wouldn't want you to be eaten so soon! xD

Mallory


----------



## White Chocolate Frog (Feb 20, 2011)

You say that like it's a bad thing...


----------



## TheFuhrer02 (Feb 20, 2011)

:salut:

Welcome to WF, White Chocolate Frog!


----------



## White Chocolate Frog (Feb 21, 2011)

dankeschon fuhrer


----------



## TheFuhrer02 (Feb 21, 2011)

Bitte, herr Frog.


----------



## White Chocolate Frog (Feb 21, 2011)




----------



## Gumby (Feb 21, 2011)

But, _you're white chocolate!_ How could any girl turn that down??? 

Welcome to the site.


----------



## Nickie (Feb 21, 2011)

Hi there, and welcome to the forums.



Nickie


----------



## Hawke (Feb 21, 2011)

Did someone say 'chocolate'? 

Welcome to the community.


----------



## Gumby (Feb 21, 2011)

Oh yes, I forgot to warn you... you have to whisper the words *chocolate and coffee* as they bring certain members right to the spot almost immemdiately. :-$


----------



## TheFuhrer02 (Feb 21, 2011)

So, I heard someone say coffee. Here, I brought some.

:coffee::coffee::coffee:


----------



## Hawke (Feb 21, 2011)

Can I help it if I'm a chocoholic/coffeeholic? 

Yum.


----------



## White Chocolate Frog (Feb 22, 2011)

having written that Oh dear God i hope you are girl...


----------



## White Chocolate Frog (Feb 22, 2011)

Thankyou one and all for your kind messages of welcome.

This is turning out to be fun


----------

